# Lastest new Apple iPhone 6s 64GB..MYR3,014



## charlesriccc (Sep 18, 2015)

Local & International Delivery Time. Free delivery 3-4days.Fast delivery 30hours cost MYR 859

Shipping Methods FedEx UPS DHL.Available Color Space Gray, Rose Gold, Silver, and Gold

Currency Converter. use google or xe.

Best Price.Limited time offer

Contact us info @ techbought . com
__________________________
Apple iPhone 6s 16GB Unlocked
__________________________
1 Unit 16GB--------MYR 2,583
3 Units 16GB------MYR 5,167
5 Units 16GB------MYR 7,535
10 Units 16GB----MYR 12,918
20 Units 16GB----MYR 17,224
__________________________
Apple iPhone 6s 64GB Unlocked
__________________________
1 Unit 64GB-------MYR 3,014
3 Units 64GB-------MYR 6,459
5 Units 64GB-------MYR 8,612
10 Units 64GB-----MYR 15,071
20 Units 64GB-----MYR 21,530
__________________________
Apple iPhone 6s 128GB Unlocked
__________________________
1 Unit 128GB--------MYR 3,444
3 Units 128GB-------MYR 7,750
5 Units 128GB-------MYR 9,688
10 Units 128GB------MYR 17,224
20 Units 128GB------MYR 25,836
__________________________
Thank you very much for taking your times to read this. we wish you nothing but the best.


----------

